# IP-Adresse vom WAN-Port auf dem Router abfragen



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich will die vom ISP (dynamisch) vergebene IP vom Router abfragen (also vom WAN-Port).
Der Grund des ganzen ist es dass alle mir bekannten Router DynDNS.dk (so wie div. andere DynDNS-Anbieter) nicht unterstützen und nur die wenigsten eine benutzerdefinierte Einstellung zulassen.
Also habe ich mir gedacht dass ich mir die IP vom Router mit meinem Server (Eisfair-Linux) hole und dann weiter verarbeite.
Da die Geschichte aber nicht auf einen Router (Hersteller) beschränkt sein soll, bringt es mir natürlich nichts mir mit Wget die Stausseite zu holen und dort die IP rauszufiltern.
Dem zufolge spielt der Hersteller hier also auch keine direkte Rolle (derzeit D-Link, ALLNET und AVM..... weitere sollen folgen).

Nun gut, mein erster Gedanke war, schickst Du einfach einen Ping auf die MAC-Adresse vom WAN-Port.
Ergebnis: ich bekomme eine Antwort von einer DynDNS.org Adresse (t-dialin   ).
Gleiches passiert bei einem Traceroute auf Die MAC-Adresse vom WAN-Port.
Eigentlich sollte eine MAC-Adresse ja weltweit einmalig sein, aber hier und da hört man ja auch dass es der eine oder andere Hersteller damit nicht ganz so genau nimmt. 
Also sende ich einfach mal einen Ping an "bla". 
Ergebnis: wie zuvor schon mit der MAC-Adresse.
Da ein Ping auf z.b. tutorials.de das entsprechende Ergebnis zurück liefert, gehe ich davon aus das Linux bei einem unbekanntem Host mir grundsätzlich als Antwort immer diese eine bestimmte (also nicht wechselnde) DynDNS.org Adresse zurückliefert (warum auch immer).
Unter Windows jedenfalls bekomme ich bei einem unbekannten Host auch "unbekannter Host" als Antwort zurück.
Aber egal.

Da es mit der MAC-Adresse ja anscheinend nicht funktioniert, habe ich mal div. Programme unter Windows ausprobiert, die per SNMP den Router abfragen.
Dabei habe ich den Netzwerkverkehr mit Ethereal "abgehorcht".
Leider haben alle getesteten Programme entweder die IP aus der Statusseite rausgefiltert oder eine Anfrage an einen externen Server gesendet der mir als Anwort dann meine IP zurückgeliefert hat.
Aber genau dieses will ich nicht, da es zum einen unflexibel ist (jede Statusseite liefert andere Informationen) und ich auch nicht unnötige Anfragen an externe Server senden will.

Daher meine Frage (wohl eher an die Profis gerichtet) ob es noch andere Wege gibt an die IP zu kommen?
Da mein Vorhaben letztenendes unter Linux umgesetzt wird, sollte der Weg also "Shell-kompatibel" sein. 

Kennt evtl. jamand ein (Windows) Programm welches sich die IP weder über die Statusseite noch über einen externen Server holt (dann könnte ich evtl. mit Ethereal den Weg zur IP rausfinden)?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

